# OTA Home Theater Setup Challenge



## Don Temple (Mar 18, 2013)

Once again I am tweeking my system and am looking for advice

Equipment = HTR6063 Yamaha HT
Toshiba 40RV525U (Non ARC)
Bluray = Sony 

I have my system completly set up and it works great, but there is one aspect of it that I would like to improve.

When using OTA signal to the TV you need to connect the coaxial input to the TV and then connect the HDMI output on the HT to one of the HDMI inputs to the TV. You then need to connect the Digital Optical output of the TV to the Digital Optical input to the HT. This allows the TV to display the image and the HT to play the sound. I have configured the HT Remote to operate the channels on the TV and the volume on the HT . So far so good.


Here is the issue. With this set up I need to change the inputs on the TV for the OTA to watch TV and then change the HDMI connected to the input connected to the HT to see the screens available for Tuner or BD or what ever is connected to the HT. Because the Video signal of the TV is not coming through the HT I do not see the volume control on the TV when I am watching TV. 

I think if my TV was ARC I could connect an HDMI from the HT to one of HDMI inputs of TV, that way the Video signal would come into the TV from the Coaxial connection, out to the HT, back from the HT through this new connection to one of the HDMI inputs on the TVand I could play the TV like any other input that is connected to the HT. I tried this but it did not work, I think because the Video cannot go the the HT due to the TV not being ARC. Is this correct.

Also does any one have a suggestion as to how I can accomplish what I want? Which is have the OTA signal come into the HT through one of the HMDI inputs like all the rest of the HT inputs.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Don,

The only way you can accomplish what you want is to have an outboard TV tuner for your OTA channels and that tuner can be connected to your AVR. When a display is in tuner mode (TV/OTA), you can never see your menus from the AVR as all other inputs (HDMI and A/V connections) are bypassed.


----------



## Don Temple (Mar 18, 2013)

If my TV had ARC capability wouldn't the video be fed back to the HT and then could I not send it back to one of the HDMI inputs on the TV?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think it works that way. When a display/tv is in tuner mode, the other inputs are not activated. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. ARC stands for Audio Return Channel and allows audio pass through - i.e. if you display/tv had ARC, you would not need to connect the digital cable to your AVR for the audio and that's it (you only would have one HDMI cable connected).


----------



## Don Temple (Mar 18, 2013)

But I do not think it would be in tuner mode as the TV would be switched to the HDMI input coming from the HT. I guess that leads to the question is the output from the tuner signal continuously being sent to the HT regardless of what HDMI input is selected on the TV. I think it is, as when you select TV on the HT it starts the audio without changing anything on the TV.

So my question remains. I would really like to know this as it may be worth buying a TV with ARC capability if it will work. I am sure this is an inconvenience for anyone the uses OTA for their TV


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Don,

The output of the TV to the AVR is only AUDIO with ARC, there is NO video being sent to the AVR from the Tuner of the TV. So, if this is what you want in a new TV with ARC, you'll be wasting your money (unless you just want a better TV and ARC will allow audio to be passed to the AVR without the use of an extra Optical/dibital cable. 

Sorry for the bad news, it's just the way it works. I use OTA to all rooms in our house, all attached to AVR's except for one (so 5 avr's with displays). Yes, I also wish the video would be sent to the AVR and back to the display from the TV tuner, but unfortunately it's not the case. 

I don't think that option will ever really come as the majority of viewers are still using Cable and Dish/Direct TV Boxes and that would not be an issue. Of the many people I know (friends, family, co-workers, etc.) I can count only a handful that "cut the cable," mostly due to what I showed could be done with OTA and streaming.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Don,

Forgot to mention, if the feature of seeing your AVR menu (vol, etc) on your display when watching OTA programming is that important to your, you may want to consider using an outboard digital tuner. Check on Amazon, they have quite a few. I have no idea how good they are as I have never used them. 

Ray


----------



## Don Temple (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for your help. I will now stop pursuing this feature. Another OTA advocate......nice. I also have WOWED many of my friends as to how easy it is to do without cable through the use of steaming and OTA connected through my home Theater.

Once again thank you


----------



## Don Temple (Mar 18, 2013)

In response to your thought of using an external tuner, I do not think it is worth the hassle as then I will have to deal with changing channels through the external tuner. Although I may try this as I own a company that sells the Avermedia Box 11 and and I have them is stock, although they do not have HDMI ports so not sure if I will.......maybe if I get bored.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Let me know how it goes. If the box does not putput HDMI, then you may loose some definition as it may be degraded depending on on the type of output. If Component, may just be fine (as long as your AVR upscales all video to HDMI). I didn't think it was a hassle to have that feature for menu overlay when watching OTA and neither does any members in our family.

For most of our streaming, we use Roku streamers - very nice for what they can do (and yes, our blurays and displays can stream, but not as much as the Roku's can). 

In order to prepare the house for streaming smoothly, I ran CAT6 cable to all rooms and put a gigabit switch in each room. Wireless is nice, but is just not reliable for multiple HD streams at the same time.


----------

